# Firestar M40 holster



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi ppl, I am searching for leather holster options for my M40 and am not having any luck. Anyone have a clue? :smt1099


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

You might try hbeleatherworks.com. He does good workm can do just about anything, and is affordable. Hope you find something soon .


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you tried* Don Hume *or* High Noon*?


----------



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, I will look into it.


----------



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll give em a try, thanks!


----------

